# First soaps in 18 months



## Sonya-m (May 30, 2019)

So I’ve not made soap in 18 months due to needing to focus on my chartered accountancy qualification but I’m done with that now so get my life back 

I entered the Soap Challenge ran by Amy Walden (and the one on here but sadly didn’t have time for this one as I was at the Radio 1 Big Weekend all weekend just gone). 

First pics are my first attempt at the pull/pour through method and the others are my second attempt and were my entry. Results aren’t yet in so I can’t tell you how I did yet. 















I modified my pull through tool and changed my colour palette 






















Blog showing the full process: https://bubblesnsqueaksoap2.wordpress.com


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 30, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> So I’ve not made soap in 18 months due to needing to focus on my chartered accountancy qualification but I’m done with that now so get my life back
> 
> I entered the Soap Challenge ran by Amy Walden (and the one on here but sadly didn’t have time for this one as I was at the Radio 1 Big Weekend all weekend just gone).
> 
> ...


Wowsa!  That's AMAZING!  I love it!


----------



## Lin19687 (May 30, 2019)

AHH !!!  Love it !  I had a similar idea, not spirals,  just have not had time to play with it.


----------



## earlene (May 30, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> So I’ve not made soap in 18 months due to needing to focus on my chartered accountancy qualification but I’m done with that now so get my life back
> 
> I entered the Soap Challenge ran by Amy Walden (and the one on here but sadly didn’t have time for this one as I was at the Radio 1 Big Weekend all weekend just gone).
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw your entry and in fact, voted for it.  I love your design!  Well done. 

The tool you created is super cool.   I was very curious where you found that nicely pliable coated wire and what gauge it is.  Would you care to share?  I was looking at something like this as a possibility (there is a store in my town, which makes it convenient.)  I'd love to try something similar if I can find something more sturdy than the tool I used for mine.  A mesh bag may be 'sort of free', but it certainly has no stability.

Once again, fabulous design!

ETA: I went back and re-read your blog post more carefully and see that is garden wire, which I am sure would work better than what I was looking at.  I hope you don't mind if I someday try something similar.  I am sure I will never end up with soap as gorgeous as yours, but I'd sure love to give it a go.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 30, 2019)

earlene said:


> Yes, I saw your entry and in fact, voted for it.  I love your design!  Well done.
> 
> The tool you created is super cool.   I was very curious where you found that nicely pliable coated wire and what gauge it is.  Would you care to share?  I was looking at something like this as a possibility (there is a store in my town, which makes it convenient.)  I'd love to try something similar if I can find something more sturdy than the tool I used for mine.  A mesh bag may be 'sort of free', but it certainly has no stability.
> 
> ...



I look forward to seeing your finished soap and of course I don’t mind - I love seeing other people’s interpretations/versions using the same method. 

The thing with garden wire is the possibilities are endless - I will definitely be having another go soon


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 30, 2019)

Wow! Wow! Wow!  Very cool soap!


----------



## DWinMadison (May 30, 2019)

Wow. Such A creative technique and use of tools.  Beautiful finished soap. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2019)

Wow!  Just beautiful!!!


----------



## TAS (May 30, 2019)

Your first batch came out looking like beautiful antique marbled paper. Definitely thumbs up. Your second batch leaves me breathless. Amazing.


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2019)

Your entry had my vote too. It is just stunning! I have been wondering what kind of glue you used to hold everything together that stood up to the lye. 18 months not making soap and then you create this! Nice to see your work again Sonya!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 30, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Your entry had my vote too. It is just stunning! I have been wondering what kind of glue you used to hold everything together that stood up to the lye. 18 months not making soap and then you create this! Nice to see your work again Sonya!



Aw thanks Marty! I used superglue. I had no idea if it would hold up but decided if anything stood a chance it was that!! It’s still totally intact too so plan to do some more with it. I wonder if over time the glue will degrade? I only use my soaps at home so not too worried about the affect on the soap cos nobody else will be using them


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> Aw thanks Marty! I used superglue. I had no idea if it would hold up but decided if anything stood a chance it was that!! It’s still totally intact too so plan to do some more with it. I wonder if over time the glue will degrade? I only use my soaps at home so not too worried about the affect on the soap cos nobody else will be using them


Thanks Sonya, good to know.


----------



## szaza (May 30, 2019)

That's some seriously stunning soap!!


----------



## Hawksquill (May 30, 2019)

This is awesome!  I also absolutely love the idea of halving bars into triangles - not sure why I never thought of it before, but it looks amazing with a complex pattern like this one!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 30, 2019)

stunning!!!!


----------



## Cal43 (May 30, 2019)

Wow , that’s so beautiful! Did you pour the soap in the corner as layers? For ex. Pour black, then, white, then pink...then repeat that pattern in both corners?


----------



## Rune (May 30, 2019)

That black and white soap must be the most amazing I have seen, ever!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 30, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> Wow , that’s so beautiful! Did you pour the soap in the corner as layers? For ex. Pour black, then, white, then pink...then repeat that pattern in both corners?



Thank you [emoji4] Yeah I did, just two opposite corners


----------



## HowieRoll (May 30, 2019)

Suuuuuper beautiful, with a kaleidoscope look!  Thank you so much for sharing your photos and process!!


----------



## MGM (May 30, 2019)

Like everyone else...I actually said "Wow" under my breath when I got to the second one. The first one is nice enough but a bit understated and I was just thinking that it seemed an awful lot of effort....and then I scrolled to the red/white/black and caught my breath!
Just fantastic! 
@earlene , get in there and make some too, so we have more eye candy!!


----------



## Cal43 (May 30, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> Thank you [emoji4] Yeah I did, just two opposite corners



Nice!! So after the pour you just pulled up the tool and it did that design??  Or did you have to wiggle it around a bit??


----------



## Sonya-m (May 31, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> Nice!! So after the pour you just pulled up the tool and it did that design??  Or did you have to wiggle it around a bit??



Once I’d poured I just pulled it up and this was the result. Make you cut on the horizontal though


----------



## Serene (May 31, 2019)

I voted for this one too, it was my favorite.   Gorgeous.


----------



## lsg (May 31, 2019)

How creative and what beautiful soap!


----------



## Cal43 (May 31, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> Once I’d poured I just pulled it up and this was the result. Make you cut on the horizontal though


 Thank you.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 31, 2019)

Those soaps look absolutely amazing


----------



## kaysejean (May 31, 2019)

Indeed, it was so striking. Well done!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 9, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sonya-m said:


> So I’ve not made soap in 18 months due to needing to focus on my chartered accountancy qualification but I’m done with that now so get my life back
> 
> I entered the Soap Challenge ran by Amy Walden (and the one on here but sadly didn’t have time for this one as I was at the Radio 1 Big Weekend all weekend just gone).
> 
> ...


So cooooooool!!!!


----------



## scard (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow, that is just amazing, beautiful soap!


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nicely done.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous, especially the black one


----------

